

Should What Happens at Applebee's Stay at Applebee's? - minikites
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/02/should-what-happens-at-applebees-i-stay-i-at-applebees/272756/

======
dmckeon
Here's a first-person response from the person who posted the receipt and was
fired:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/feb/01/fired-
ap...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/feb/01/fired-applebees-
waitress-needs-tips)

